# Giulia Calcaterra - Samantha De Grenet - Milena Mastromarino - Paola Barale @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 2017



## tvsee (3 März 2017)

Giulia Calcaterra - Samantha De Grenet - Milena Mastromarino - Paola Barale @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 27-28 - 02.17 - 02-03 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi DayTime 27-28 - 02.17 - 02-03 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 43.1-44.3-17.3-11.6-25.2 Mb [138 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 1:50-1:58-0:39-0:30-1:05 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tobi197225 (10 März 2017)

Super geiles blaues glanz Bikinihöschen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thx:


----------



## tvsee (10 März 2017)

Giulia Calcaterra - Samantha De Grenet - Milena Mastromarino @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 06-07-08-09 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 06-07-08-09 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 29.5-11.3-10.6-21.7 Mb [70,9 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 1:17-0:29-0:27-0:56 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (15 März 2017)

Alessia Marcuzzi @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 Puntata 14.03.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi [01]@@L'IsolaDeiFamosi12Puntata14.03.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 66.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:40. Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 März 2017)

Samantha De Grenet - Milena Mastromarino @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 13-14-17 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 13-14-17 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 26.8-29.9-4.92 Mb [59,7 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 1:09-1:19-0:12 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 März 2017)

Samantha De Grenet - Milena Mastromarino @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 20-21-22-23-24 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 20-21-22-23-24 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 21.8-46.8-22.2-20.6-60.8 Mb [167 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 0:55-1:59-0:59-0:52-2:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 März 2017)

Samantha De Grenet - Milena Mastromarino - Alessia Marcuzzi @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 27-28-29 - 03.17 + Puntata 28.03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 12 DayTime 27-28-29 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 48.1-55.2-30.1-22.2 Mb [152 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 2:03-2:24-1:17-0:59 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Apr. 2017)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Samantha De Grenet @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 Puntata 04.04.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi-samantha de grenet [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi12Puntata04.04.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 50.5 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:08 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (13 Apr. 2017)

Alessia Marcuzzi @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 Puntata 12.04.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi [02]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi12Puntata12.04.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 58.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Jan. 2018)

Bianca Atzei - Cecilia Capriotti - Chiara Nasti @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 Puntata 22.01.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: bianca atzei-cecilia capriotti-chiara nasti [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi13Puntata22.01.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 51.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2018)

kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## tvsee (28 Jan. 2018)

Cecilia Capriotti - Alessia Mancini - Paola Di Benedetto - Rosa Perrotta - Chiara Nasti - Bianca Atzei - Eva Henger @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 23-24-25 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 23-24-25 - 01.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 21.8-148-163 Mb [ 325 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 0:57-6:28-7:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Jan. 2018)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Cecilia Capriotti - Paola Di Benedetto - Rosa Perrotta - Alessia Mancini - Elena Morali @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 Puntata 29.01.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi-cecilia capriotti-paola di benedetto-rosa perrotta-alessia mancini-elena morali [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi13Puntata29.01.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 108 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 4:17 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Feb. 2018)

Cecilia Capriotti - Alessia Mancini - Paola Di Benedetto - Rosa Perrotta - Elena Morali - Bianca Atzei @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 30-31 - 01.18 - 01-02 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 30-31 - 01.18 - 01-02 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 68.9-39.3-172-17.7 Mb [290 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 3:01-1:41-7:27-0:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Feb. 2018)

Cecilia Capriotti - Paola Di Benedetto - Elena Morali - Rosa Perrotta - Alessia Mancini - Bianca Atzei @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 06-07-08-09 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 06-07-08-09 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 9.75-101-96.2-4.9 Mb [284 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 0:24-4:22-4:07-3:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Feb. 2018)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Rosa Perrotta - Alessia Mancini - Paola Di Benedetto @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 Puntata 13.02.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi-rosa perrotta-alessia mancini-paola di benedetto [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi13Puntata13.02.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 85.8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:09 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (17 Feb. 2018)

Alessia Mancini - Cecilia Capriotti - Bianca Atzei - Elena Morali - Paola Di Benedetto - Rosa Perrotta @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 12-14-15-16 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 12-14-15-16 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 141-11.1-56.9-120 Mb [ 320 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 6:07-0:28-2:27-5:09 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Feb. 2018)

Elena Morali - Rosa Perrotta - Alessia Mancini - Paola Di Benedetto - Bianca Atzei - Cecilia Capriotti @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime + Puntata 19-20-22-23 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime + Puntata 19-20-22-23 - 02.18 TvSee
File Size: 209-35.7-110-68.8 Mb [ 413 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 9:07-1:34-4:47-3:00 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (3 März 2018)

Paola Di Benedetto - Rosa Perrotta - Elena Morali - Bianca Atzei - Alessia Mancini - Cecilia Capriotti @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime + Puntata 26-27-28 - 02.18 - 01-02- 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime + Puntata 26-27-28 - 02.18 - 01-02- 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 40.4-15.1-25-59.1-86.9 Mb [ 220 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 1:46-0:36-1:05-2:34-3:46 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (6 März 2018)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Cecilia Capriotti - Elena Morali - Rosa Perrotta - Bianca Atzei @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 Puntata 05.03.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi-cecilia capriotti-elena morali-rosa perrotta-bianca atzei [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi13Puntata05.03.18TvSee
File Size: 165 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 6:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## weazel32 (6 März 2018)

Echt sehenswerter Post :thx:dir


----------



## tvsee (10 März 2018)

Elena Morali - Cecilia Capriotti - Bianca Atzei - Alessia Mancini - Rosa Perrotta @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 07-08-09 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 07-08-09 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 74.7-141-47.5 Mb [ 256 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 3:11-6:05-2:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (17 März 2018)

Bianca Atzei - Rosa Perrotta - Elena Morali - Alessia Mancini @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 13-14-15 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 13-14-15 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 97.6-37.7 Mb [ 131 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 4:11-1:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (21 März 2018)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Paola Di Benedetto - Rosa Perrotta - Elena Morali - Francesca Cipriani @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 Puntata 20.03.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi-paola di benedetto-rosa perrotta-elena morali-francesca cipriani [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi13Puntata20.03.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 138 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 5:23 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 März 2018)

Bianca Atzei - Elena Morali - Alessia Mancini - Rosa Perrotta @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 19-21-22-23 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 19-21-22-23 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 38.8-21.6-18.1-117 Mb [ 190 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 1:37-0:57-0:48-5:06 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (30 März 2018)

Elena Morali - Alessia Mancini - Rosa Perrotta - Bianca Atzei @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 26-28-29 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 26-28-29 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 34.5-46 Mb [78,2 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 1:31-1:58 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (4 Apr. 2018)

Alessia Marcuzzi @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 Puntata 03.04.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi12Puntata03.04.18TvSee
File Size: 90.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:32 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (7 Apr. 2018)

Rosa Perrotta - Alessia Mancini - Bianca Atzei - Elena Morali @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 02-04-05-06 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 02-04-05-06 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 77.2-42.7-48.8-54.6 Mb [ 217 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 3:23-1:50-2:06-2:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (7 Apr. 2018)

Giulia Calcaterra @ Instagram Stories Video From 11.03.18 To 07.04.18



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: giulia calcaterra [01]@InstagramStoriesVideoFrom11.03.18To07.04.18TvSee
File Size: 126 Mb
Resolution: 640X1136
Duration: 5:28 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (14 Apr. 2018)

Elena Morali - Rosa Perrotta - Bianca Atzei @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime + Puntata 09-10-11-12-13 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 13 DayTime 09-10-11-12-13 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 26.2-97 Mb [ 120 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 1:05-4:10 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (17 Apr. 2018)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Bianca Atzei @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 12 Puntata 16.04.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi-bianca atzei [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi12Puntata16.04.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 18.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC XviD
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (25 Jan. 2019)

Alessia Marcuzzi @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata 24.01.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: alessia marcuzzi [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi14Puntata24.01.19TvSee.MP4
File Size: 92 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Feb. 2019)

Sarah Altobello - Marina La Rosa - Giorgia Venturini - Alice Fabbrica - Youma Diakite - Taylor Mega - Alba Parietti - Alessia marcuzzi - Virginia Mihajlovic @ Isola Dei Famosi 14 Extended + Puntata 25-28-30-31.01.19 - 01.02.19 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Extended + Puntata 25-28-30-31.01.19 - 01.02.19 TvSee
File Size: 237-77.4 Mb [ 308 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 10:17-3:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264-H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 Feb. 2019)

Taylor Mega - Sarah Altobello - Youma Diakite - Giorgia Venturini - Marina La Rosa - Virginia Mihajlovic @ Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 03-04-05-06-07-08 - 02.19.02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 03-04-05-06-07-08.02.19.02.19 TvSee
File Size: 124-21.1 Mb [ 141 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 0:53-5:25 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Feb. 2019)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Sarah Altobello - Taylor Mega - Marina La Rosa - Soleil Sorge - Giorgia Venturini - Ariadna Romero @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata 10-11-12-14 - 02.19 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 10-11-12-14_02.19.02.19 TvSee
File Size: 33.2-150-97.3 Mb [ 278 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 1:25-6:05-4:12 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Feb. 2019)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Virginia Mihajlovic - Ariadna Romero - Sarah Altobello - Soleil Sorge - Giorgia Venturini @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 18-19-20-22 - 02.19 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 18-19-20-22 - 02.19 TvSee
File Size: 84.8-151 Mb [ 232 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 3:34-6:34 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 März 2019)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Sarah Altobello - Ariadna Romero - Soleil Sorge - Marina La Rosa - Virginia Mihajlovic @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 25-26-27-28 - 02.19 - 01.03.19 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 25-26-27-28 - 02.19 - 01.03.19 TvSee
File Size: 112-83.3 Mb [ 193 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 4:42-3:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 März 2019)

Alessia Marcuzzi - Marina La Rosa - Soleil Sorge - Ariadna Romero - Viktorija-Virginia Mihajlovic - Sarah Altobello @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 03-04-06-07-08 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 03-04-06-07-08 - 03.19 TvSee
File Size: 108-226 Mb [ 328 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 4:08-9:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 März 2019)

Ariadna Romero - Soleil Sorge - Alessia Marcuzzi - Sarah Altobello @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 11-12-13-14-15 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 11-12-13-14-15 - 03.19 TvSee
File Size: 5.89-120 Mb [ 123 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 0:15-5:13 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 März 2019)

Nicoletta Larini - Ariadna Romero - Soleil Sorge - Sarah Altobello @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 18-19-20-21-23 - 03

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 18-19-20-21-23 - 03 TvSee
File Size: 49-150 Mb [ 195 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 1:55-6:27 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 März 2019)

Marina La Rosa - Soleil Sorge - Sarah Altobello @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 25-26-27-28-29 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata + Extended 25-26-27-28-29 - 03.19 TvSee
File Size: 28.2-298 Mb [ 318 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 1:12-12:59 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Apr. 2019)

Soleil Sorge - Alessia Marcuzzi - Marina la Rosa @ L' Isola Dei Famosi 14 Puntata 01.04.19









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: soleil sorge-alessia marcuzzi-marina la rosa [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosi14Puntata01.04.19TvSee
File Size: 52.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 März 2021)

Elisa Isoardi - Francesca Lodo - Angela Melillo - Fariba Tehrani - Daniela Martani @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Day Time 16-17-18-19 - 03.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: isoardi-lodo-melillo-tehrani-martani [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime16-17-18-19_03.21TvSee.AVI
File Size: 118 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 5:11 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 März 2021)

Elisa Isoardi - Francesca Lodo - Angela Melillo - Fariba Tehrani - Daniela Martani - Drusilla Gucci Ludolf - Miryea Stabile @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Day Time 22-23-24 - 03.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: isoardi-lodo-melillo-tehrani-martani-gucci-stabile [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime22-23-24_03.21TvSee.AVI
File Size: 163 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 7:03 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 März 2021)

Ilary Blasi - Elettra Lamborghini - Elisa Isoardi - Francesca Lodo - Angela Melillo - Fariba Tehrani - Drusilla Gucci Ludolf - Miryea Stabile @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Puntata + DayTime 15-18-22-25-27-29 - 03.21 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola De iFamos iPuntata + DayTime 15-18-22-25-27-29 - 03.21 TvSee.RAR
File Size: 85 -170 Mb [ 248 Mb RAR]
Resolution: 1024X576 - 1920X1080
Duration: 3:26 - 7:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) - mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 Apr. 2021)

Elisa Isoardi - Francesca Lodo - Angela Melillo - Fariba Tehrani - Miryea Stabile @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Day Time 30-31 - 03.21 - 01-02-07 - 04.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: isoardi-lodo-melillo-tehrani-stabile [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime30-31_03.21_01-02-07_04.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 137 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 6:00 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (13 Apr. 2021)

Elisa Isoardi - Francesca Lodo - Angela Melillo - Fariba Tehrani - Miryea Stabile - Beatrice Marchetti @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Day Time 08-09-12-13 - 04.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: isoardi-lodo-melillo-tehrani-stabile-marchetti [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime08-09-12-13_04.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 127 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 5:27 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 Apr. 2021)

Elisa Isoardi - Francesca Lodo - Angela Melillo - Fariba Tehrani - Miryea Stabile - Beatrice Marchetti - Manuela Ferrera @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Day Time 14-15-19-21-22-23 - 04.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: isoardi-lodo-melillo-tehrani-stabile-marchetti-ferrera [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime14-15-19-21-22-23TvSee.AVI
File Size: 122 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 5:12 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Apr. 2021)

Elisa Isoardi - Francesca Lodo - Elettra Lamborghini - Manuela Ferrera - Giulia Salemi - Asia Argento - Beatrice Marchetti @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Puntate 05-22-26 - 04.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: isoardi-lodo-lamborghini-ferrera-salemi-argento-marchetti [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosPuntate05-22-26_04.21TvSee.MP4
File Size: 154 Mb
Resolution: 1280 x 720
Duration: 5:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (29 Apr. 2021)

Manuela Ferrera - Angela Melillo - Beatrice Marchetti - Rosaria Cannavò - Francesca Lodo - Miryea Stabile @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime 26-27-28 - 04.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ferrera-melillo-marchetti-cannavò-lodo-stabile [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime26-27-28_04.21TvSee.AVI
File Size: 5:21 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 123 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Mai 2021)

Miryea Stabile - Manuela Ferrera - Rosaria Cannavò - Beatrice Marchetti - Francesca Lodo - Elettra Lamborghini @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Puntate + DayTime 29-30_04.21 - 03.05.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: IsolaDeiFamosiPuntate+DayTime29-30_04.21_03.05.21TvSee.RAR [lamborghini-stabile--marchetti-cannavò [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiPuntate29.04.21_03.05.21TvSee.MP4 - stabile-ferrera-cannavò-marchetti-lodo [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime29-30_04.21_03.05.21TvSee.AVI]
File Size: 94.7 - 133 Mb [224 Mb RAR]
Resolution: 1280x720 - 1024X576
Duration: 3:46 - 5:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC - H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC - MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (11 Mai 2021)

Rosaria Cannavò - Fariba Tehrani - Miryea Stabile - Francesca Lodo - Beatrice Marchetti - Elisa Isoardi - Elettra Lamborghini - Drusilla Gucci Ludolf @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Puntate + DayTime 05-06-07-10 - 05.21

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: IsolaDeiFamosiPuntate+DayTime05-06-07-10_05.21TvSee.RAR [isoardi-stabile-marchetti-lamborghini-lodo-gucci [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiPuntate07-10_05.21TvSee.MP4 - cannavò-tehrani-stabile-lodo-marchetti [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime05-06-07-10_05.21TvSee.AVI]
File Size: 65.3 - 6:25 Mb [ 209 Mb RAR]
Resolution: 1280x720 - 1024X576
Duration: 2:31 - 6:25 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC - H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC - MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (15 Mai 2021)

Francesca Lodo - Beatrice Marchetti - Miryea Stabile - Rosaria Cannavò - Elettra Lamborghini - Manuela Ferrera @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Puntate + DayTime 11-12-13-14 - 05.21

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola Dei Famosi Puntate + DayTime 11-12-13-14 - 05.21 TvSee.RAR [lodo-marchetti-stabile-cannavò [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime11-12-13-14_05.21TvSee - lamborghini-marchetti-lodo-ferrera [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiPuntata14.05.21TvSee ]
File Size: 102 - 70.9 Mb [170 Mb RAR]
Resolution: 1280x720 - 1024X576
Duration: 4:27 - 2:44 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC - H.264
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC - MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Mai 2021)

Ilary Blasi - Cecilia Rodriguez - Francesca Lodo - Beatrice Marchetti - Miryea Stabile - Manuela Ferrera - Rosaria Cannavò @ Isola Dei Famosi Puntata + DayTime 17-18-19-20-21 - 05.21

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Isola De iFamos iPuntata+DayTime 17-18-19-20-21_05.21TvSee.RAR [blasi-crodriguez-lodo-marchetti-stabile-ferrera [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiPuntate17-21_05.21TvSee+lodo--marchetti-stabile-cannavò [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime17-18-19-20-21_05.21TvSee]
File Size: 69.6 - 136 Mb [203.3 MB RAR]
Resolution: 1280X720 - 1024X576 
Duration: 2:53 - 6:11 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC - No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Juni 2021)

Beatrice Marchetti - Miryea Stabile @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Day Time 26-27-28-31 - 05.21 - 02-03-04 - 06.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: marchetti-stabile [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTime26-27-28-31_05.21_02-03-04_06.21TvSee
File Size: 97.8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 4:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 Juni 2021)

Cecilia Rodriguez - Daniela Martani - Beatrice Marchetti - Elettra Lamborghini - Elisa Isoardi @ L' Isola Dei Famosi Puntata 24-31 - 05.21 - 07.06.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: rodriguez-martani-marchetti-lamborghini-isoardi [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiPuntata24-31_05.21_07.06.21TvSee
File Size: 68 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:50 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Apr. 2022)

Estefanía Bernal - Laura Maddaloni - Jovana Djordjevic - Roberta Morise - Guendalina Tavassi @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime Dal 22.03.22 Al 05.04.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: bernal-maddaloni-jjordjevic-morise-tavassi [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTimeDal22.03.22Al05.04.22TvSee.AVI
File Size: 115 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 5:16 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Apr. 2022)

Estefanía Bernal - Ilary Blasi - Roberta Morise - Cecilia Rodriguez - Guendalina Tavassi - Jovana Djordjevic @ Isola Dei Famosi Puntate Dal 21.03.22 Al 25.04.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: bernal-blasi-morise-rodriguez-tavassi-djordjevic [01]@IsolaDeiFamosiPuntateDal21.03.22Al25.04.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 296 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 5:07 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Mai 2022)

Estefanía Bernal - Guendalina Tavassi - Laura Maddaloni - Beatriz Marino @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime Dal 15.04.22 Al 04.05.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: bernal-tavassi-maddaloni-marino [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTimeDal15.04.22Al04.05.22TvSee.AVI
File Size: 125 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 5:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (11 Mai 2022)

Estefanía Bernal - Guendalina Tavassi - Beatriz Marino - Laura Maddaloni - Fabrizia Santarelli - Mercedesz Henger - Maria Laura De Vitis @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime Dal 06.05.22 Al 11.05.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: bernal-tavassi-marino-maddaloni-santarelli-henger-de_vitis [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTimeDal06.05.22Al11.05.22TvSee.AVI
File Size: 131 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 6:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (20 Mai 2022)

Laura Maddaloni - Fabrizia Santarelli - Estefanía Bernal - Maria Laura De Vitis - Mercedesz Henger @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime Dal 14.05.22 Al 20.05.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: maddaloni-santarelli-bernal-de_vitis-henger [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTimeDal14.05.22Al20.05.22TvSee.AVI
File Size: 143 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 6:21 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Mai 2022)

Jovana Djordjevic - Beatriz Marino - Ilary Blasi - Roberta Morise - Estefanía Bernal - Mercedesz Henger - Fabrizia Santarelli @ Isola Dei Famosi Puntate Dal 03.05.22 Al 30.05.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

]​
File Name: djordjevic-marino-blasi-morise-bernal-henger-santarelli [01]@IsolaDeiFamosiPuntateDal21.03.05.22Al30.05.22vSee.MP4
File Size: 324 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 5:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 Juni 2022)

Estefanía Bernal - Mercedesz Henger - Guendalina Tavassi - Fabrizia Santarelli - Maria Laura De Vitis @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime Dal 23.05.22 Al 08.06.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: bernal-henger-tavassi-santarelli-e_vitis [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTimeDal23.05.22Al08.06.22TvSee.AVI
File Size: 122 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 5:32. Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Juni 2022)

Mercedesz Henger - Estefanía Bernal - Maria Laura De Vitis @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime Dal 09.06.22 Al 15.06.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: henger-bernal-de_vitis [01]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTimeDal09.06.22Al15.06.22TvSee.AVI
File Size: 168 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 7:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Juni 2022)

Mercedesz Henger - Estefanía Bernal - Maria Laura De Vitis @ L' Isola Dei Famosi DayTime Dal 16.06.22 Al 24.06.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: henger-bernal-de_vitis [02]@L'IsolaDeiFamosiDayTimeDal16.06.22Al24.06.22TvSee.AVI
File Size: 161 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 7:22 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (28 Juni 2022)

Ilary Blasi - Guendalina Tavassi - Soleil Sorge @ Isola Dei Famosi Puntate Dal 06.06.22 Al 27.06.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: blasi-tavassi-sorge [01]@IsolaDeiFamosiPuntateDal06.06.22Al27.06.22vSee.MP4
File Size: 101 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 1:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------

